# Need some help spooling my new shark reel



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

So I bought a reel that I'm going to use for shark fishing and the occasional trip trolling. The primary use is going to be shark fishing from the beach, so I'm thinking I need to use braid for the extra capacity; the question is whether to start with mono (or other backing), add a mono top shot, or just go straight braid. My concern is the braid digging into itself when fighting a fish with heavy drag. Any thoughts on what might be the best setup?


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Just enough mono to cover the spool, then braid, then your mono topshot (use this setup if your fishing for shark off the beach)


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

BirdNest said:


> Just enough mono to cover the spool, then braid, then your mono topshot (use this setup if your fishing for shark off the beach)


Thanks for the info! In your experience, have you had any issues with the braid burying itself into the spool when fighting a fish?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought a 1500 yard spool of 100lb braid and Outcast spooled it on my 2 rigs.....I just went braid all the way.... Alot of folks like the mono backing and topshot but I just figured to spool it completely with braid!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You have to keep braid or any line, packed and you have to remember to 'spread' braid and mono, evenly, when retrieving. That will keep the 'burying' issue to a minimum.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Which reel is it?
Mono over Braid is not a necessity.

I fish a 6/0w for short drops with straight mono, 400 yards of 50# main with a long 80# topshot. My 12/0 is straight mono, 1000 yards of 100#.
Only my 9/0 has braid for extra capacity.

Agree, mono backing on spool, braid, mono topshot.

If you go with braid, when you lay down the braid, it must be TIGHT, or yes you may experience problems later.
Any good tackle shop will spool it properly, with sufficient tension.
You can spool it yourself, but holding sufficient tension makes it a real workout. A friend makes it easier.
When fighting a shark the wet braid will lay down tight enough to avoid problems.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

bigspoon17 said:


> Thanks for the info! In your experience, have you had any issues with the braid burying itself into the spool when fighting a fish?


Braid can and will bite into itself but only if your fighting a fish with a lot of drag pressure, next time you drop a bait it will relieve a lot of tension on the braid


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

ChileRelleno said:


> Which reel is it?
> Mono over Braid is not a necessity.
> 
> I fish a 6/0w for short drops with straight mono, 400 yards of 50# main with a long 80# topshot. My 12/0 is straight mono, 1000 yards of 100#.
> ...


Thanks for the info! The reel is a 50w. I'm thinking maybe just the mono on the spool then braid.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

You can also put electrical tape on the bare spool and put the braid directly on that.


----------

